# Smart & Final store has,



## forktender (Apr 1, 2010)

25 # bags of lump charcoal for $12.99 a bag.


----------



## ncdodave (Apr 1, 2010)

i usually pay 13.99 for a 40# bag of lump from smart n final. Im very happy with the price and quality. Cash and carry carries lazari and it doesnt burn the same or taste the same from the meat ive smoked. Funnny thing is they are the same company


----------



## chefrob (Apr 2, 2010)

ditto.............


----------



## forktender (Apr 2, 2010)

Damn I got to get out of CA.lol
We over pay for everything !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I thought that was a deal.


----------



## ncdodave (Apr 2, 2010)

forktender,
I paid that price at the smart n final in Tracy, Ca and also the Stockton store. When i visit the valley i make it a point to stop and pick up 4 to 6 bags as there is not a smart n final near me in oregon. the closest store is now in either reno or sacramento


----------



## caveman (Apr 2, 2010)

+2 I am with you on that brother.


----------



## hell fire grill (Apr 2, 2010)

Dave you got a C&C in Eugene.

http://www.smartfoodservice.com/location.aspx?id=168


----------



## ncdodave (Apr 2, 2010)

yes hell fire and one here in k falls but they do not carry the same product as smart and final and i had 2 bags of lazari end up ruining over 150 pounds of meat and 6 lbs almonds with a petrolium odor and taste. I'll never ever use lazari again. thank God the store manager refunded the money for the charcoal and gave me meat and almonds to replace what was ruined. i brought him the meat and almonds and he smelled the food and couldnt believe it himself.


----------

